#ubuntu-cat 2011-05-25
<alguerovich> hola!
<emet> suggerencies sobre que pujar-se al cloud de l'ubuntu ?
<emet> 2GB de shellscripts ?
<emet> xDDD
#ubuntu-cat 2011-05-26
<Loto> hola
<Loto> algu em pot ajudar?
<Loto> no em funcionen les actualitzacions i se'm  peta el synaptic tambe
<Loto> es molt raro
<Loto> holaaa?
<Loto> hi ha algu
<Loto> eoo
<Loto> holaaa
<Loto> hola
<Loto> hi ha algu
<jordisayol> bones loto
<Loto> bones bones
<Loto> problemes amb el natty
<Loto> mireu aixo si podeu sisplau :)
<jordisayol> doncs jo encara estic amb la 10.10
<Loto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/613186/
<Loto> no se que collons ha pasat
<Loto> porte casi semana i mitja amb aquest problema
<Loto> no s'actualitza de cap forma
<Loto> i el synaptic es peta i es tanca sol
<Loto> mostran el mateix tipus d'error
<Loto> que penseu que es?
<jordisayol> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-tweak/+bug/738580
<UbuCat> Launchpad bug #738580 in ubuntu-tweak: "SystemError: E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_partner_binary-amd64_Packages, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened." (Incomplete, Undecided).
<Loto> ací hi és el problema, no?
<jordisayol> sip
<Loto> pero donen alguna solucio en aquest post?
<jordisayol> nop
<jordisayol> però en un altre lloc diuen que cal esborrar el fitxer
<Loto> esborrar un fitxer?
<jordisayol> o sigui que caldria fer:
<jordisayol> $ sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_partner_binary-amd64_Packages
<jordisayol> des un terminal (Ctrl+Alt+T)
<Loto> a val :)
<Loto> moltes gràcies :)
<jordisayol> jo no ho he provat, o sigui que no et puc assegurar que realment funcioni
<Loto> a vera que tal
<Loto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/613194/ crec que no ha surtit efecte
<jordisayol> com que nop?
<jordisayol> has fet un $ sudo apt-get update
<jordisayol> després?
<Loto> a ver...
<Loto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/613198/
<Loto> continua igual, mireu lo que em surt
<jordisayol> si fas: $ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jordisayol> que et diu?
<Loto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/613200/
<Loto> no em diu res
<jordisayol> $ sudo apt-get check
<Loto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/613201/
<jordisayol> $ sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_partner_i18n_Translation-ca
<jordisayol> i després
<jordisayol> $ sudo apt-get check
<Loto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/613204/
<Loto> axo surt
<jordisayol> $ sudo apt-get update -f
<Loto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/613213/
<jordisayol> $ sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_partner_i18n_Translation-en
<jordisayol> i
<jordisayol> $ sudo apt-get update
<Loto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/613216/
<Loto> quina cosa més rara
<jordisayol> sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-amd64_Packages
<jordisayol> i ja saps què després...
<jordisayol> Loto: com ha anat?
<Loto_> me caigut
<jordisayol> ja
<jordisayol> com ha anat?
<Loto_> que hi era loq ue havia uqe ficar
<Loto_> malament
<Loto_> crec que anava a pasarte algo
<Loto_> pero res
<Loto_> deia lo de sempre
<jordisayol> fes $ sudo apt-get update
<Loto_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/613222/
<jordisayol> sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_i18n_Translation-ca
<jordisayol> i
<jordisayol> sudo apt-get update
<Loto_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/613225/
<jordisayol> sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_i18n_Translation-en
<jordisayol> i
<jordisayol> sudo apt-get update
<Loto_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/613229/
<Loto_> pareix que la cosa ha cambiat :)
<jordisayol> sip
<jordisayol> ara fes
<jordisayol> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Loto_> bravo!!!
<Loto_> ja va :D
<Loto_> que era lo que li pasaba?
<jordisayol> que es va interrompre l'actualització del sistema i es van corrompre els fitxers que hem eliminat
<Loto_> aham
<Loto_> vaja vaja
<Loto_> doncs moltisimes gracies he :)
<Loto_> moltes gracies
<jordisayol> des res
<jordisayol> ;-)
<Loto_> per cert
<Loto_> tambe tinc una coseta
<Loto_> que no es molt important
<Loto_> pero que no puc controlar
<Loto_> la brillantor del pc
<jordisayol> és un portàtil?
<Loto_> es un portatil, i no puc baixar ni pujar la brillantor
<Loto_> que pot ser
<Loto_> si
<jordisayol> ni idea, el meu és sobretaula
<jordisayol> quin model és?
<Loto_> un toshiba satellite 1300 o 130
<jordisayol> no funciona si fas «Fn + 3»
<jordisayol> ?
<Loto_> aixo es per baixar el volum
<Loto_> no se que poda ser
<Loto_> bueno
<Loto_> marxe ja
<jordisayol> http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/308
<Loto_> moltisimes gracies ;)
<Loto_> wou
<Loto_> a vera 8)
<jordisayol> aquí diuen que fent això:
<jordisayol> $ sudo setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=45
<jordisayol> potser et funciona
<Loto_> OSTRES SI
<Loto_> HA BAIXAT
<Loto_> JAJA
<Loto_> vaja
<jordisayol> si no t'està bé, pots modificar el valor final des de 00 (fosc) fins a FF (brillant)
<Loto_> vaja:)
<Loto_> que cosa
<Loto_> prenc apunts
<jordisayol> molt bé
<Loto_> weno gent
<Loto_> doncs aixo
<Loto_> moltes gracies i endavant
<Loto_> dew ;)
<jordisayol> dew
#ubuntu-cat 2011-05-28
<emmet> hi
<tsdgeos> hola
<emmet> podeu veure totes les converses d'aquest canal a http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/
<emmet> d'aquest i de tots es canals d'ubuntu de freenode
<emmet> desde 2005
<emmet> si heu oblidat alguna cosa esencial d'aquelles que dius "Merda, ja no ho trobare mai", ja sabeu on buscar-ho
#ubuntu-cat 2012-05-21
<skatalait> holaa
<skatalait> algu em sabria respondre una pregunta?
<skatalait> algu sap si el kubuntu 12.04 m'anira be amb un processador de 64b AMD??
<tsdgeos> si
<skatalait> oks mercii!
<skatalait> i saps si aqusta versio porta el wubi per provar-lo primer des de windows?
<tsdgeos> ni idea
<skatalait> jeje oksss
#ubuntu-cat 2012-05-23
<eulalia> hola,tinc un problema.
<eulalia> tin instal·lat l'ubuntu en un netbook de fa 2 anys i em funcionava de meravella ara de cop no m'arrenca
#ubuntu-cat 2012-05-25
<Gosset_Inofensiu>  algú té l'xchat en català? intento cercar paquets a https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+lang/ca però no trobo el cercador. Ho dic pq xchat té molts menús en anglès encara
#ubuntu-cat 2012-05-27
<Aprel> Gosset_Inofensiu: He llegit els registres d'aquest canal i sembla que hi ha un grup que fa reunions aqui. Els coneixes? Es que sembla que visito aquest canal no hi apareix ningu.
<Aprel> ^sempre que
<Gosset_Inofensiu> mmm
<Gosset_Inofensiu> sí, així és
<Gosset_Inofensiu> fan reunions periòdiques
<Gosset_Inofensiu> Aprel, t'acabes d'afegir a la llista d'ubuntaires?
<Aprel> No, cercava un calendari de les seves reunions per a saver-ne més. Tenen un web?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hmmm espera si
<Gosset_Inofensiu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Reunions
<Gosset_Inofensiu> la propera l'1 de juny a le sa10
<Gosset_Inofensiu> a les 22:00
<Gosset_Inofensiu> així ets ubuntaire Aprel ?
<Aprel> No, no savia que existia el grup d'ubuntaires abans de llegir els registres d'aquest canal. Me n'he d'anar, però tornaré per a la seva reunión. Bona nit.
#ubuntu-cat 2013-05-21
<davidkaste> bones!
<davidkaste> algú més està tenint problemes amb la connexió WiFi i l'Ubuntu 13.04?
<davidkaste> ja està
<davidkaste> ...$ sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off
#ubuntu-cat 2013-05-26
<bratac> bones
#ubuntu-cat 2014-05-20
<josepgallart> em creia que la reunio era nomes per nosaltres
<josepgallart> pero el altre canal esta a tope
<wagafo> Hi ha tot déu
<josepgallart> :-$
<josepgallart> quin nervis
<rafael_carreras> en realitat, només hi haurà 5 membres del council
<wagafo> Els altres són voyeurs?
<josepgallart> jeje
<josepgallart> venen a donar-nos suport
<rafael_carreras> els altres tenen obert el programa de xat amb 50 canals que no miren mai :)
<alexm> rafael_carreras: has avisat en cubells?
<rafael_carreras> alexm: sí, dos cops
<alexm> tot a punt, ubuntaires?
<alexm> ok, aleshores ja no té excusa
<lluisanunez_> nanit!
<josepgallart> nanit lluisanunez
<alexm> bona nit, lluisanunez_
<alexm> bona nit també a la resta, que no us he dit res
<wagafo> digues hola a l'altra canal lluisanunez
<wagafo> bé, vull dir "hello"
<rafael_carreras> millor esperar que tornem a començar
<wagafo> i tu també cubells, per mostrar que som uns quants
<alexm> pels que acabeu d'arribar estem esperant que ressucitin el bot de les reunions
<cubells> alexm: gràcies Àlex.
<wagafo> el bot vull dir
<wagafo> si triga molt en despetar-se el bo em dormiré jo
<alexm> rafael_carreras: tu saps quina és la sorpresa, oi?
<alexm> no serà pas el vídeo que ha enviat en wagafo
<alexm> ?
<rafael_carreras> no, no és una sorpresa agradable
<lluisanunez_> ondia
<alexm> ens faran un examen d'anglès?
<rafael_carreras> ja ho teniu
<alexm> ah, ja es perfila el tema
<lluisanunez_> ah ja ho diuen
<alexm> que ens fotran una puntada, vaja
<lluisanunez_> mecassunl'olla
<alexm> existeix l'equip de la l'estat espanyol?
<josepgallart> no fan activitats
<lluisanunez_> andorra segur que no existeix, oi?
<alexm> si ens fan plegar muntarem un ciri ben gros
<alexm> em sembla claríssim que alguns membres del LC no són imparcials en el tema d'1 equip per país
<lluisanunez_> em sembla que cal insistir en el tema lingüístic que depassa fronteres
<lluisanunez_> i en la feina de traducció
<lluisanunez_> localització
<rafael_carreras> només hi ha un espanyol al council i està amb nosaltres
<rafael_carreras> els altres dos són sudamericans
<wagafo> El PabloRubianes és d'Uruguai, per això he dit que sóc d'allà. Però no enten res
<wagafo> digueu-li que tanquem el xiringuito i ja està
<rafael_carreras> bé, això ja ho discutirem a la llista
<lluisanunez_> ens passem a debian, apa
<josepgallart> :'(
<lluisanunez_> el mark shuttlewhatever estarà content
<rafael_carreras> bé, els escriuré un correu on els deixaré de volta i mitja
<wagafo> jo he parlat en privat amb el PabloRubianes
<alexm> no patiu perquè el que diuen no té cap sentit
<wagafo> diu que va votar parar la verificació per por a que votessin en contra de l'equip
<wagafo> i que així ho poden discutir i plantejar la verificació quan estigui clar
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: es veu que la votació hagués estat empatada, o gairebé
<cubells> d'on déieu que era aquesta gent?
<wagafo> però no enten que els territoris de parla catalan son un país/nació
<wagafo> el PabloRubianes és  de l'Uruguai
<rafael_carreras> i el jose de Perú
<josepgallart> i ara que em de fer??
<cubells> de veritat és un problema de recursos?
<rafael_carreras> els escric el correu que dic que els deixaré  de volta i mitja
<alexm> cubells: no
<cubells> és que al·lucion"
<alexm> josepgallart: calmar-nos i respirar
<cubells> al·luciono
<josepgallart> estic molt cabregat
<alexm> rafael_carreras: deixa-ho per demà
<cubells> al·lucino collons!
<rafael_carreras> relax
<alexm> de debò, deixeu que passi la mala sang o serà pitjor
<wagafo> De moment el que diuen és que miraran les regles, la reverificació ha quedat postposada, no rebutjada
<alexm> si ens tanquen els fotrem molt mala publicitat i tothom hi sortirà perdent
<alexm> no patiu, som una comunitat massa gran
<rafael_carreras> sí, això els diré
<alexm> rafael_carreras: no els ho diguis, no ens hem de posar en to amenaçador o és pitjor
<wagafo> Jo no he vist Global Jam de Ubuntu Spain...
<cubells> i el costales és spanish?
<rafael_carreras> cubells: el costales és asturià, d'ubuntu-ast
<alexm> jo també estic enrabiat, però hem d'actuar amb el cap fred
<cubells> alexm: jo estic d'acord
<alexm> quan calgui fer soroll el farem
<rafael_carreras> però els deixaré les coses clares, que l'opinió del loco és la que és
<wagafo> +1 alexm
<alexm> tenir domini propi i podem fer-ne molt de soroll
<wagafo> de moment esperem que ens rebutgin la verificació
<alexm> penseu en els diaris afins també
<rafael_carreras> i les llistes són nostres :-)
<alexm> exacte
<rafael_carreras> sí, la publicitat podria ser enorme
<alexm> per això crec que no hem de precipitar-nos perquè sinó encara serà pitjor
<alexm> és preferible que entenguin que no té cap sentit desmantellar la nostra comunitat
<rafael_carreras> estic d'acord, però els he de deixar clar el que pot passar
<alexm> rafael_carreras: d'acord, però no cal pas que sigui avui, oi?
<rafael_carreras> no, ja ho faré demà
<alexm> si vols, escriu el correu i el deses als esborranys, demà el rellegeixes i decideixes ;)
<rafael_carreras> no pateixis, que ja tinc son
<alexm> penseu que senzillament no ens entenen, és així de simple
<rafael_carreras> sí, però en costales porta mig any intentant fer-los entendre la situació
<rafael_carreras> i no ho han entés
<alexm> si es llegeixen el log de la reunió d'aprovació, queda claríssim que ens ho mereixem
<wagafo> jo he fet treball amb el PabloRubianes
<wagafo> i puc fer més, miraré si volta pel canal #ubuntu-uy
<alexm> si el problema és la normativa, cal posar-la al dia i llestos
<cubells> bé nois i lluïsa, he de marxar, bona nit. Envieu notícies a la llista de l'equip, perfa.
<wagafo> nanit cublles
<wagafo> nanit cubells
<cubells> bona nit!
<alexm> nanit a tothom
<lluisanunez_> bona nit, seguim
<wagafo> bona nit a la resta
<josepgallart> quin es el proper pas
<josepgallart> no entenc que es el que sa de fer apartir de ara
<rafael_carreras> josepgallart: demà escriuré un correu al Council, tal com m'han demanat, això encara no està perdut
<josepgallart> pero ells que an de  fer?
<alexm> josepgallart: de moment seguim igual, no pateixis
<rafael_carreras> decidir si canvien la normativa
<alexm> exacte, això és el que han de fer d'una vegada
<josepgallart> :-(
<josepgallart> pero ells pretenien que nes integresim amb el equip español o no u e entes be
<rafael_carreras> sí, és això
<josepgallart> que fort
<rafael_carreras> bé nois, molt bona feina, es nota que som un equip dels bon!
<josepgallart> bona nit
<alexm> no podran amb nosaltres
<alexm> bona nit, ara sí
<rafael_carreras> :-)
<rafael_carreras> bona nit
#ubuntu-cat 2015-05-19
<roig> hola
<roig> he instalat ubuntu 15.04 pero el bluetooth no funciona, apareixa la icona pero ni reconeix dispositius ni altres dispositius detecten l ordinador
<roig> alguna pista?
<Josep_> Hola, soc nou
<Josep_> Acabo d'instal·lar Ubuntu i estic començant a posar aplicacions i a treballar amb ell i anar arraconant windows
<Josep_> Algú em pot assesorar en programes similars a windows
<Josep_> ?
#ubuntu-cat 2015-05-20
<metallic> http://ftp.caliu.cat/pub/distribucions/ubuntu-cat/
<metallic> Algú sap què vol dir això de "catalan remix"?
<metallic> M'ho imagino però voldria saber-ho més concretament :/
<Zerox> hola
<Zerox> m'acabo de descarregar el ubuntu 14.04
<Zerox> m'he descarregat un iso
<Zerox> ara que he de fer?
<Zerox> hola
<Zerox> algu em pot ajudar?
<Zerox> m'acabo de descarregar ubuntu
<Zerox> i m'ha sortit un iso
<Zerox> que he de fer ara?
<metallic> Zerox: hola
<metallic> Ubuntu 14.04 d'acord, si tens un USB perfecte
<metallic> Zerox?
<Zerox> hola
<Zerox> si que el tinc
<Zerox> es de 4gb
<metallic> oh perfecte, tens de sobra
<metallic> Doncs l'hem de fer executable per poder arrancar Ubuntu des del USB
<metallic> Ara ets a Windows o a GNU/Linux?
<Zerox> windows
<Zerox> pasara algo amb el que tinc ara al usb?
<metallic> Sí, es perdrà :)
<Zerox> okey
<metallic> De manera que fes una còpia
<Zerox> ves explicantme que he de fer
<Zerox> mentres faig la copia
<metallic> Has de utilitzar algun programa per a "gravar" la ISO que tens a l'USB
<metallic> Jo et recomano "rufus"
<Zerox> vale
<metallic> però escull el que t'agradi més :)
<Zerox> ara el descarrego
<metallic> Això sí, la teva computadora ha d'ésser capaç d'arrencar des de un USB
<metallic> D'altra manera estem perdent el temps :/
<metallic> XD
<Zerox> haha
<Zerox> com ho miro aixo?
<metallic> Doncs això normalment apareix a la BIOS
<Zerox> hmm
<Zerox> ni idea de com mirarho xd
<Zerox> se que son les bios però
<metallic> guay
<Zerox> surt si apretes fx quan s'inicia el pc no?=
<metallic> sí!
<metallic> exacte! Has de fer això i buscar una opció del tipus "mètodes d'arrencada"
<Zerox> vale
<Zerox> un segon
<Zerox> que em cambio de pc
<metallic> hauria de sortir alguna cosa d'USB
<Zerox> esborro tot el que tinc al usb?
<metallic> no fa falta, el programa que posarà la ISO al USB ho esborrarà tot
<zerox2> okey
<zerox2> ja m'he canviat de pc
<zerox2> reinicio el pc al que vull instalar ubuntu no?
<zerox2> per mirar les bios
<metallic> sí
<metallic> a veure si et deixa arrencar des de un USB
<zerox2> he d'apretar f2 no?
<zerox2> crec que ja soc a les bios
<metallic> zerox2: per cert, has dit que tens Windows... Tens l'equip preparat per instal·lar l'Ubuntu? És a dir, has desfragmentat la partició de Windows (per prevenir pèrdues de dades)?
<zerox2> no
<zerox2> pero es un pc que no faig anar massa
<zerox2> i tinc les dades copiades
<metallic> bé això ja és cosa teva, si després no et va Windows no ploris eh! XD
<zerox2> tranqui haha
<zerox2> com miro si puc arrencar l'usb?
<metallic> Quan entris a la interfície bàsica de la teva màquina (BIOS encara que també hi ha UEFI ara :/) cerca alguna opció de "mètodes d'arrencada"
<zerox2> aixo amb ingles?
<zerox2> em surten varies pestanyes a dalt
<metallic> Bé amb l'idioma de la teva interfície :)
<zerox2> main, advances, display, security boot i exit
<metallic> BOOT
<zerox2> aqui em surt
<zerox2> HDD/SSD Toshiba i com un codi
<zerox2> FDD
<zerox2> i LAN
<metallic> això és tot?
<zerox2> si
<metallic> Em sembla que FDD és USB també però la veritat és que no estic segur... (Flash disc drive potser?)
<zerox2> click o o algo?
<metallic> Sí, FDD és la opció que volem
<zerox2> li dono a enter
<metallic> a veure, et surten totes aquestes coses en forma de llista?
<zerox2> pero no pasa res
<zerox2> si
<zerox2> HDD/SDD
<zerox2> LAN
<zerox2> FDD
<zerox2> en columna
<zerox2> he de posar l'iso al pen drive?
<metallic> d'acord, segurament hi ha una llegenda amb instruccions sobre com canviar aquest ordre
<zerox2> FDD està el segon
<metallic> sí però primer enllestim això :)
<zerox2> okey
<metallic> FDD és al segon lloc? Per sota de HDD/SDD?
<zerox2> si
<metallic> Bé, doncs ho volem al revés
<metallic> FDD per sobre de HDD/SDD
<metallic> veus una llegenda que expliqui com canviar l'ordre dels elements de la llista?
<zerox2> sisi
<zerox2> ja esta
<zerox2> fdd el primer
<metallic> GUAY, en realitat això que acabem de fer no és necessari, només era per assegurar que la teva màquina pot arrencar des de un USB, no obstant, això que acabem de fer farà que quan hi hagi un USB arrencable CONNECTAT a la teva màquina, aquest USB tindrà preferència sobre el disc dur
<zerox2> vale
<metallic> ara l'únic que has de fer és gravar la ISO al teu USB, si no ho has fet ja
<zerox2> mhe conectat desde el mobil
<zerox2> per comoditat
<zerox2> okey
<zerox2> ara ho faig
<metallic> una cosa zerox2, abans de sortir de la BIOS... GUARDA ELS CANVIS FETS
<metallic> XD
<zerox2> sisi haha
<zerox> ara parlare amb aquest user
<zerox> per grabar l'iso
<zerox> nomes cal pasarlo al usb? o es necesita el rufus?
<metallic> Necesites el rufus
<metallic> a veure, es podria fer només passant l'ISO al USB però el camí és més delicat, i hauries de tenir previament GRUB2 instal·lat a alguna partició. De manera que... RUFUS al rescat
<zerox> ara paso el iso al pen drive amb rufus?
<metallic> Sí! :)
<metallic> Trigarà un parell de minuts
<zerox> vale
<zerox> ja esta
<metallic> Ara l'únic que has de fer és connectar aquest USB a la computadora i engegar-la
<zerox> apago, poso usb i engego?
<zerox> ja esta?
<metallic> Sí :) a la computadora de la qual has modificat l'ordre d'arrencada abans
<zerox> no esta fet ja?
<metallic> Sí, abans ho has fet, hi és a aquesta computadora a la qual has de connectar l'USB. No fa falta que tornis a entrar a la BIOS
<metallic> i és a aquesta*
<zerox> vale
<zerox> ara esta el pc apagat
<zerox> conecto el pendrive i?
<metallic> sí :)
<zerox> sortira sol?
<zerox> o apreto f2
<metallic> No fa falta, abans ja hem canviat l'ordre dels dispositius d'arrencada
<metallic> Ho intentarà primer des del USB
<metallic> des de l'USB*
<zerox> he ences el pc
<metallic> Hauries de veure una pantalla amb opcions de l'Ubuntu: Provar el sistema, instal·lar, etc...
<zerox> i mha sortir la pantalla de sempre
<metallic> :O
<zerox> amb opcio dentrar per windows o linux
<zerox> com abans
<metallic> A veure, farem una cosa, torna a entrar a la BIOS i comprova que FDD és la primera opció.
<zerox> si
<zerox> ara hem surt la opcio de usb
<zerox> la poso primera?
<metallic> Sí!!
<zerox> vale perfecte
<metallic> Era aquest el problema doncs, jo he suposat que FDD inclouria els USB
<zerox> ara hem surt un fons negre amb lletres blanques
<metallic> GUAY, ho hem fet bé doncs!
<zerox> pero no pasa res
<metallic> Com que no? :O
<zerox> surt freecom version i mes coses
<metallic> "try ubuntu without installing", "install ubuntu"... hauries de veure això
<zerox> al final de tot C:\>
<zerox> i em deixa escriure
<metallic> A veure, fem memòria. Has posat la opció USB al principi de la llista de mètodes d'arrencada?
<zerox> si
<metallic> Bé, després d'això has reiniciat la màquina?
<zerox> si
<metallic> ... Doncs hauria de funcionar...
<zerox> i el surt freedos noseque language i em deixa triar spanish i english
<metallic> ui ui no, FreeDOS es una altra cosa XD
<zerox> despres surt el fons negre
<metallic> no té a veure amb l'Ubuntu.
<zerox> que faig doncs?
<metallic> A veure, la part de l'arrencada està bé, és a dir, hem fet que arrenqui des de USBs
<metallic> Existeix la possibilitat de que la image iso que tens sigui corrumpuda
<metallic> fes una cosa, accedeix a la iso
<zerox> com
<zerox> trec el usb i entro x windows?
<metallic> Entra al sistema operatiu que vulguis i intenta obrir la ISO. I sí treu l'USB
<zerox> vale
<zerox> com miro si esta corrompida?
<metallic> intenta obrir-la amb un gestor de d'arxius, jo fa molt que no faig servir Windows o sigui que no sé quin suggerir :/
<metallic> Rar o winzip
<metallic> o alguna cosa d'aquestes
<zerox> vale
<zerox> i ara que?
<metallic> Hauries de veure una estructura de carpetes "casper", "pool" etc
<zerox> si
<metallic> Boot i més coses
<zerox> sisi
<metallic> Bé
<metallic> Fes una cosa, torna'l a baixar. A vegades els arxius es transmeten malament
<metallic> A mi només m'ha passat un cop però
<metallic> :/
<zerox> i despres poso el nou al pendrive?
<metallic> La has baixat mitjançant Torrent o directament d'algun servidor?
<metallic> Sí
<zerox> l'he baixat de la pagina d'ubuntu catala
<metallic> Vale, o sigui que ho has fet des de un servidor, a vegades passa.
<metallic> Torna'l a baixar i si pots fes servir un programa Torrent, és més difícil que passin aquestes coses amb torrents
<zerox> ara no tinc cap al pc :/
<zerox> mentres es baixa em dutxo
<zerox> trigare 5 min
<metallic> doncs baixa-te'l del servidor altra vegada :)
<metallic> ok, només una pregunta més...
<metallic> La teva màquina és compatible amb Windows 8?
<zerox> suposo que si
<zerox> tinc el 7 ara mateix
<metallic> Fixat si té una pegatina
<metallic> que digui Windows 8
<zerox> no
<zerox> windows 7 pro
<metallic> Guay, es que Windows 8 dóna problemes XD
<metallic> ok
<metallic> A veure si tenim més sort ara
<zerox_> he tancat sense voler
<zerox_> has dit algo?
<metallic> Guay, es que Windows 8 dóna problemes XD
<metallic> ok
<metallic> A veure si tenim més sort ara
<metallic> Això és tot :)
<zerox_> vale
<zerox_> ara torni
<zerox_> torno
<zerox_> ja estic, queden 2 min de baixada
<metallic> zerox_: He estat mirant la interfície del Rufus, em sembla que ja sé què pot haver passat... XD
<zerox_> digues digues
<zerox_> explicameu i dema ho probo
<metallic> Hi ha una opció per fer arrencable l'USB amb FreeDOS
<zerox_> ara ja no puc
<metallic> i havies de modificarla per a que digués "ISO"
<zerox_> okey
<zerox_> bueno ho probo ara xd
<metallic> Fem-ho ara en un moment i així ho tens llest per demà
<metallic> :)
<zerox_> sisi
<metallic> Obre el rufus i anem parlant de cada una de les opcions que té la interfície :)
<zerox_> vale on posa freedos poso iso no?
<metallic> sí
<metallic> però això no és tot
<zerox_> canvio algo mes?
<zerox_> diguea
<zerox_> digues
<metallic> al costat del botó que diu "ISO" hi ha una icona, veritat?
<metallic> prem-lo
<metallic> prem-la*
<metallic> i selecciona la teva imatge ISO de l'Ubuntu
<zerox_> selecciono el ubuntu?
<zerox_> vale
<metallic> Sí :)
<metallic> una altra cosa
<metallic> mira que l'USB sigui formatat a FAT32
<zerox_> si començo ja?
<metallic> 3ª opció
<metallic> no, encara no, una última cosa
<metallic> XD
<metallic> la segona opció que diu?
<zerox_> vale vale haha
<zerox_> tipo de particion y del sistema de destino
<metallic> surten les paraules GPT i MBR, veritat?
<zerox_> si pero en opcions separadea
<metallic> a les opcions, vull dir
<zerox_> si
<metallic> agafa la que diu MBR
<zerox_> para computadora uefi o uefi o bios?
<metallic> I ara ja sí, fot-li!
<metallic> sí
<metallic> :)
<metallic> Doncs era això!!! Et surtia una interfície de FreeDOS perque no li havies dit que graves la ISO XD
<zerox_> joder xD quins maldecaps per esta tonteria
<metallic> Nah, al principi sembla difícil però quan ho has fet un cop...
<metallic> Quan acabi prova que et funcioni, és a dir, que realmente arrenqui amb l'Ubuntu i... Bé Aquí som, a ubuntu-cat per qualsevol cosa :)
<zerox_> vale
<metallic> zerox_: jo vaig a sopar, que ja va éssent hora.
<zerox_> ara pareix que tardara aixo :/
<zerox_> sisi haha
<metallic> Home, trigarà tres minuts o així
<metallic> Jo marxo ja, si tinguessis cap problema demà sóc per aquí i també hi ha altres usuaris :)
<metallic> Adéu !
#ubuntu-cat 2016-05-27
<tortuga> hola?
#ubuntu-cat 2018-05-25
<Mon_> Hola, bon dia! Em podeu ajudar amb un problema amb ubuntu?
#ubuntu-cat 2019-05-23
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Space Station welcomes free-flying, Ubuntu-powered autonomous robots | Tux Machines … http://www.tuxmachines.org/node/124158
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> I a més són macos.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> I fan cafè?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Això és feina teva, fins que no la tinguis enllestida no podrem enviar els nous models a l'ISS.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Hehe
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> https://cafexapp.com/
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Robots amb programari lliure que fan cafè i orbiten al voltant de la Terra 🤔🤔🤔🤔
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> bon dia, man portat un Pc que no arrenca i el propietari esta mort, la meva sorpresa es que a dins te un sierra OS de MAC
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> demoment amb un usb estic recuperant carpetes de fotos que de fet es el que man demanat, pero em pregunto com puc recuparar el sistema ?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Jo aquesta la sé: l'has de portar a una applestore i pagar una pasta inhumana.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> formatatge-re i li posaré ubuntu
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> de fet al applestore no crec que donguin suport a PCs
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> 🔨 : tornavís que obre qualsevol Apple
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> el equip es un PC Medion amb un i 7
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> @wagafo [🔨 : tornavís que obre qualsevol Apple], Va anar bé la xerrada de TFG d'ADE, Walter? 👀
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Sí que em tens fitxat..
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> @wagafo [Sí que em tens fitxat..], Tinc una amiga que estudia a la UPF i m'ho va dir :P
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Que friqui, un PC amb Mac OS...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <muzzol> se diuen hackintosh
<ubuntaires_teleg> <muzzol> 😊
#ubuntu-cat 2019-05-25
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> OT: paso la programacio musical que organitzo a Caldes de Montbui per si algu es per per aqui:
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Robert de Nola … 7 de juny CONSTAN duet … https://www.facebook.com/ConstanFdz/ … Cafè del Centre … 15 de juny Marc Ferrer trio feat Marian Barahona &Paul Evans … https://laclau.cat/esdeve…/marc-ferrer-trio-marian-barahona/ … 29 de juny Raynal Colom trio … https://www.raynaldcolom.net/ … ElBar de Robert de Nola … 5 juliol Blues Pr
<ubuntaires_teleg> isoners … https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsQGXkk5pYw … 2 de agost Noemí Gilabert & Sergi Igual … https://www.facebook.com/noemi.gilabert.sergi.igual/ … 6 de setembre Blueroomess, Country-Folk-Rock-Blues … https://www.blueroomess.com/ … Cafè del Centre … 14 de setembre Pep Mula quintet presenta el disc Antàrtida … https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7
<ubuntaires_teleg> QGZF_ffmQ … ElBar de Robert de Nola … 3 de octubre Leo Cayuela - Blues amb cigar box guitars … https://noticies.tmb.cat/…/leo-cayuela-treballador-de-metro… … Cafè del Centre … 10 octubre Junts per el swing … https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdMUl8UYfsE … ElBar de Robert de Nola … 7 de novembre Atomic Leopards … https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmL7X3
<ubuntaires_teleg> vYlDo … Cafè del Centre … 23 de novembre Maitia Trio & Joan Mas … https://www.facebook.com/…/guzzolive-maiti…/471747583358592/ … ElBar de Robert de Nola … 5 de desembre Corrandes son Corrandes … http://www.corrandes.cat/ … Cafè del Centre … 21 de decembre Angue & her Hot Jazz cuartet … https://www.jazzterrassa.org/ca/node/40591
#ubuntu-cat 2020-05-19
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> M'agrada, ja veurem si me la compro.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @rcarreras [M'agrada, ja veurem si me la compro.], jo també hi dono tombs, però sóc més de pc que de tauleta
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Jo també, però trobo que són pràctics per llegir pdf, i potser pel mastodon o el telegram. Ho hauré d'estudiar, però.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @rcarreras [Jo també, però trobo que són pràctics per llegir pdf, i potser pel mastodon o el …], és que jo no la faig servir ni per això, perquè quan no sóc al pc ja ho miro al mòbil
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> +1
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Jo en tinc una i no la faig servir mai
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> A vegades per mirar alguna sèrie o algun PDF al tren
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> jo ni això, i mira que tinc una BQ M10 amb ubports [1], però moooooooolt de tant en tant la faig servir … [1] https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/device/cooler/
#ubuntu-cat 2020-05-20
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Jo ja me n'he firat el mòbil, a veure quan m'arriba, així que hauré de passar de la tauleta (ja en tinc una de gairebé nova i, a més, m'estic plantejant comprar una torre ben fornida per front a la pandèmia).
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @ggrappa [Jo ja me n'he firat el mòbil, a veure quan m'arriba, així que hauré de passar de …], Gastaràs tot el que has estalviat aquest confinament!!!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Per cert, quan dius mòbil parles del PinePhone, oi?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Sí, el PinePhone. És baratet, en realitat. La super torre que acabe d'encomanar als de Vant, no tant 😔.
#ubuntu-cat 2020-05-21
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @ggrappa [Sí, el PinePhone. És baratet, en realitat. La super torre que acabe d'encomanar …], :)
<marcfp> bona tarda
<marcfp> coneixeu d'algún programa per fer dibuixos trigonometrics fàcil d'usar?
<wagafo> Exactament a què et referexes, dibuixos a mà? Gràfiques?
<marcfp> demano això per saber com puc calcular els anglès d'una figura geomètrica
<marcfp> i les distancies dels costats de cada figura geometrica
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Potser el Geogebra?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> També et podrien servir programes més complets com el Sage
<marcfp> geogebra ja l'estic fent servir
<marcfp> gràcies
<marcfp> per avui plego, que ja tinc el cap com un timbal
<marcfp> fins ara i moltes gràcies
#ubuntu-cat 2020-05-23
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> El de la ccma no sabwn ni escriure jitsi
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Els que el fan servir molt bé s'anomenen els Jipsy Kings.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> https://www.reus.cat/noticia/lajuntament-de-reus-engega-una-linia-daccions-dinclusio-social-passar-de-la-bretxa-digital
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> els equips portar-ant UBUNTU
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @rcarreras [Els que el fan servir molt bé s'anomenen els Jipsy Kings.], XD
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @SiscoGarcia [<reply to image>], 😂😂😂😂😂😂
